# Weed Wacker Engine-Projects?



## J-Bomb (May 24, 2009)

I have a weed wacker that bit it good (the end of the shaft burned out and fell off.)

I am just wondering what I can do with the engine (which is still fine.)

It is about 35cc and I would like to make something out of it instead of just trashing it.  Anyone try powering a bike with one?  Maybe making a water pump out of one?  

-Any ideas?


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2009)

fab a prop on the end for a small boat motor or power up your skateboard ...


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 24, 2009)

My son in law was telling me about a guy he knows used a weed
eater motor to power a bicycle....
I'll try to get him to take some pics...


----------



## contender* (May 24, 2009)

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139875

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaX0XSaibAg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UaX0XSaibAg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## boneboy96 (May 24, 2009)

I had a 55 inch fiberglass boat powered by a 31CC weedwacker engine with a water cooled head and quad exhaust...2.5 inch SS Clever prop!  That boat could fly...left a rooster tail 4 feet high and 20 feet long while skipping along at 60+ MPH (not scale).


----------



## dixieoffroad86 (May 27, 2009)

a guy i used to work with took a prop for a r/c boat and put on the end of the trolling motor and it made one Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- of a jon boat motor for small ponds. it would push my 12ft jon boat faster than a 45lb thrust trolling motor i had on it. and the prop was only about 3 inches long


----------



## kevincarden (May 29, 2009)

has to be a clutch drive to make a weadeater boat motor. you cant crank it in the water if you have a direct drive. too much resistance.


----------



## 196 clicks (May 29, 2009)

I had one that I took and put it on a racing Kart frame and then did it with 1/4 scale servos to work the throttle and steering and it was fun to watch it go around the track with no driver.  But it took some getting used to be cause there was no feedback from the controls.


----------



## iwatmi (Jul 1, 2009)

I put one on an in-line skate. I used the drive wheel off of an electric skooter. It was a bit awkward but fast enough to skin-up one of my common sense challenged cousins. Also I mounted a trimmer motor on a window fan. That came in handy a few times in some remote spots while we were working on equipment during the summer. A backpack blower at idle works for a better fan though.


----------

